#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  > The Family Room >  >  Toddler Swing Set

## armstrong

Anywhere in Bangkok sell these that I can have a poke around with before splurging all the $$$?

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Tree...rope...old tire. Best swing my brothers and I ever had.

----------


## armstrong

'ain't got no trees in me garden and she's too fat to hang off the shrubbery.

----------


## Dillinger

Dunno about the swing and slide. These are good though and double up as somewhere to crash when you get back from the boozer

----------


## FailSafe

^

I actually took a nap in one of those Hello Kitty houses this afternoon (_sans_ the child and the dogs):

----------


## Dillinger

Take some blowing up, don't they  :Smile:

----------


## FailSafe

^

I've got a 2.5hp air compressor, which- between Hello Kitty houses, swimming pools, bouncy castles, etc- has saved me from a stroke many times over. :Wink:

----------


## Dapper

> Anywhere in Bangkok sell these that I can have a poke around with before splurging all the $$$?


You can make that yourself for 5 bob, some sticky back plastic and a few bog rolls.

----------


## armstrong

> I actually took a nap in one of those Hello Kitty houses this afternoon (sans the child and the dogs):


they look quite good,  bit worried my dogs nails would pop it though.  






> You can make that yourself for 5 bob, some sticky back plastic and a few bog rolls.


i could try,  then i'd have to pay someone to fix it.

----------


## BaitongBoy

Happy first birthday, Jensuda!...(April 17th)...



> bit worried my dogs nails would pop it though.


a)Put a sign up, No Pugs Allowed...

b)Declaw the wee fook (sorry)...

----------


## FailSafe

Unlike most inflatable toys (like my dearly missed former girlfriend...) the Hello Kitty house has been incredibly resilient- it's been abused by kids and dogs, dragged outside, etc, and it's remained intact (without much air having to be added) since Christmas- I'd highly recommend it- it was something like 1500 through Lazada (at least I think it was Lazada).  They also have swings and the like on their site, but I don't know where you could check their stuff out in person before purchasing.

----------


## armstrong

> b)Declaw the wee fook (sorry)...


verrrrry tempting.   would save my garden a bit too...





> Unlike most inflatable toys (like my dearly missed former girlfriend...) the Hello Kitty house has been incredibly resilient- it's been abused by kids and dogs, dragged outside, etc, and it's remained intact (without much air having to be added) since Christmas- I'd highly recommend it- it was something like 1500 through Lazada (at least I think it was Lazada). They also have swings and the like on their site, but I don't know where you could check their stuff out in person before purchasing.


thanks failsafe

----------


## Dillinger

Just saw this on the ground floor of Gateway Ekkamai



All of the stuff has sale on it

----------


## Topper

Toy's R Us have that stuff, but it's fantastically expensive.

----------


## armstrong

> Just saw this on the ground floor of Gateway Ekkamai


legend.  thanks.





> Toy's R Us have that stuff, but it's fantastically expensive.


yeah  checked out the new(?) toys r us in Mega Bang Na,  had a couple but $$$.


I'm willing to spend less and just get a slide...

----------


## armstrong

any idea what store that is selling the stuff in Gatewai?  Can't find it online but might send wifey tomorrow on a scouting trip...

----------


## Dillinger

Oops forgot to amend. It's on the 1st floor not ground floor. 

It's not part of a store, just all laid out on the walkway. She won't miss it

----------


## Topper

If I may suggest an alternative that has worked for years.......some assembly required.

Get a couple of big boxes or one refrigerator box.  Use it to make a house by making rooms in it with using sheets as "walls" stuck up using scotch tape.

Cut a few windows with the little one involve in how they want it done. 

Last, buy some watercolor paint, put the box outside and let your little one decorate the "house".  Then for later remodeling, give her a big box of crayons.

Works a treat, cheap as chips and gives the little one something to draw on that's not your walls.

----------


## Loy Toy

Buy her an active dog, and not the fat bastard one's that sleep all day, that only wake up to eat, fart and shit. (yes................I also have a pug)

The terrier that has just joined the family is a live-wire and keeping everyone (including the fat pug) on their toes.

Great fun!

----------


## Luigi

Here you go.

Kaidee / OLX || ??????????? ??????????? ?????? ???????????????????? ???????????????

You're welcome.

----------


## slackula

> Tree...rope...old tire. Best swing my brothers and I ever had.


I think my parents must have forgotten the tire part, the swing they made us was naff.  :Sad:

----------


## Dillinger

Houston we have a problem...

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

Take her the park.

----------


## Loy Toy

Cubby houses. I loved Cubby houses made from whatever I could suspend over whatever was upright.

Or a tent with heaps of food and preferrably hotdogs or popcorn and beer.

----------


## Luigi

> Take her the park.


Bit heavy, and I'm not sure his house is big enough.

----------


## armstrong

> Here you go.
> 
> Kaidee / OLX || ??????????? ??????????? ?????? ???????????????????? ???????????????
> 
> You're welcome.


thanksa luigi, itsa veerryr nice-a you.

----------

